# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  o0o مسجـــات جريئـــه للمتزوجات فقط o0o

## الحلا ^_^

مسجـــــات جريئه للزوجات فقط ...


وادري ان الغير متزوجات بيدشن موضوعي عشان جيه ما بكتب المسجات 


اللي تبا مسجات بطرشلها عالخااااااااص طبعا تكتبن هنيه انكن تبن مسجات اللي ترسلي على الخاص ما بعطيها ... الغير متزوجات رجاااءا لا تحرجني اوكي ^^

مثال على المسجات :-

طبعا جزء من المسج ما اقدر اكمله 


ليتني وياك تالي لليل بغرفه..
أبات وياك على نفس السرير
أمزح معاك وأقول لك طرفه...
وتضحك معاي بدون تعكير
.....الخ 

التكمله بطرشها للي تبا ^^

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## نسيم الشراتي

@[email protected] انا بعد انا .....


<<< مالجه

----------


## الهدى1

أنااااااااااااااااا متزووووووجة وأبغي أتعااااااااااااااااااايز أالف وأكتب خخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## السلعاوية

انا مالجه ابا بعد

----------


## صمت

انا متزوجة  :Smile:  

مشكورة مقدما اختي

دعواتكم لي بالذرية الصالحة...

----------


## عيون غلاي

وانا بعد اباا تكملة المسج 

متزوجه

----------


## ام عبدالله888

وانا اريد بعد
انا متزوجه 
مشكوره مقدما

----------


## زلال2008

وانا بعد اباااااا 











متزوجه والله *_^

----------


## دموع تبتسم

وانا اريد بعد
متزوجه 
مشكوره مقدما

----------


## ميرا99

يلا كملى تجنن حبيبتى 

معك ام العيال

----------


## غلا المحيربي

انا بعد اخـــــــــــــــــــــــــتي ^_^

----------


## ام حمده

لا تنسوني 

انا ابا بعد 

تراني متزوجه 

والدليل بنتي حمده

----------


## غناة دبي

أنا بعد أبي متزوجة ولله الحمد ^_^

مودتي

----------


## ام مناير22

مشكورة طرشي

----------


## لمعة ماس

أنا بعد متزوجة وابا

----------


## @بنت عز@

وانا بعد اباا تكملة المسج 

متزوجه

----------


## اميرة الورد1

اوانا ابغي منهن هالمسجات الخطيرة.....
واكيد متزوجة.........
ومشكورة مقدما............

----------


## يعجبني شموخي

انا بعد اباه

----------


## ensana

الغاليه ممكن المسجات عالخاص لو ما عليج أمر...... :Smile:

----------


## دفى جروحي

انا بعد اباه لو سمحتي اختي

----------


## مرتجيه بالله

انا بعد وجزاج الله الف خير (متزوجه)

----------


## مرت الوزير

انا بعد اباه لو سمحتي اختي

----------


## توتة الامارات

*انا بعد متزوجه وابا اتغير شوي واكتبله شي حلو مالت انا خجوله وااااايد اخاف*

----------


## n3m-al3od

انا بعد حبوبه .. ؟؟

----------


## بنت ابراهيم

اذاممكن الغاليه طرشى أنا متزوجه 0000000000000000000مشكوووووووووووووووره مقدما

----------


## *أم مارية*

انا بعد ابى .. تراني متزوجه .. ^^

----------


## MISS بدو

انا بعد متزوجه 
ادعولي الله يثبت حملي ويتممه على خير...

----------


## ام عياله

لو سمحتي اختي طرشلي ان متزوجه

----------


## الأصالة

انا بعد متزوجه

----------


## asma999

8888888888انا متزوجة

----------


## { ام احمد }

انا بعد ابا المسجات

مالجه.. بس مابطرشها الحين بعدنا تونا مالجين...

----------


## alssamt

وانا بعد متزوجة 


ابا بعد

----------


## مزونه

فديتج طرشيلي المسجات 

ولضمان خخخخخخخخخخ عندي بنت

----------


## ام مهاري25

اختيه ماوصلني شي من متى وانا اتريا الدور

----------


## pink angel

أنا بعد أبا ممكن اطرشيلي بلييييييييييييييز ^_^


مالجة

----------


## ليتني كفن زايد

وانااا بعد متزوجه بكرشتي 

ممكن اطرشين

----------


## مـــودي

هالموضوع اشوفه لازم ينحذف

تعبت انا والبنات من كثر ما نكتب مرة ومرتين وثلاث 

لكن ماشي تواصل من صاحبة الموضوع ولحد احييييييين ما وصلني شي

صار لي شهووور والله وانا كاتبه

----------


## شمووهـ

آنآ ابي المسج




>>> مآلجهـ

----------


## سفيرة العين 0

بلييييييييييييييز طرشولي اي وحده عندها مسجات اطرشلي الله يعطيكم الف عافيه

----------


## أم خلودي2007

انا بعد ابــــــــــــــا 

متزوجه طبعا باين من النك مالي

----------


## مزمزنه

ارجوووووووج طرشيلي ضروري و الله يوفقج ان شاء الله

----------


## Shaikhaprince

لو سمحتي طرشيلي المسج
شكرا

----------


## o0oM_MaYeD

وانااااااااااااااااااااااا
لاتنسيني  :Smile:  بلييييز

----------


## o0oM_MaYeD

*يا بنااااااااااااااات المســـــج في 


الصفحه الــ13...كاتبتنه ام شامه...



*

----------


## خربوطه 2

انا ابا طبعا انا ام العيال

----------


## music

وانا بعد جان ماعليج امر .... 


لج جزيل الشكر

----------


## دودو 2

دعيتلج ربي يخليلك ريلج ويسعدك معها
ممكن تطرشيهم على الخاص 
تسلمين يالغالية

----------


## انين قلب

مراحب..
متزوجه وابغي المسجات..

----------


## روح الكندي

هلا الغالية 
انا متزوجة، طرشيلي المسجات لو سمحتي  :Smile:  ثانكس

----------

